# hi all am 21 weeks pregant and diabetic Type 2



## fifi (Jun 21, 2011)

ok so am 21 weeks this fri got my scan a week today! so excited but scared!! diagnosed with diabetes same time as founf out i was pregnat! scared aout the birth am 40 weeks on 4th nov but dunno what the plan is tbh but c my consultant 2 weekly and specialist nurse the oppisite week! all v.new! 

would like to know how people in same boat r coping and the challanges they face 

fifi


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi fifi, hopefully one or two of our mums will spot this soon  If you have a browse through this section you'll find that quite a few lovely healthy babies have been born to forum members over the past couple of years!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome Fifi. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but good to hear about your pregnancy and it sounds like you're getting decent levels of support from your team. 

What would you like to know?


----------



## staceyc (Jun 21, 2011)

hi im 26 weeks pregnant i have gestational diabetes and finding it abit scarey still ive been told i will be having a section due to having 2 before and also have just started on insulin but only a loe dose. all i have been told really is i will be having baby before 28 weeks as if on insulin they dont like to go past 38 weeks . i have fornightly hospital app and monthly scans 
good luck with everything x


----------



## rachelha (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Fifi, I have a baby boy who is now 9 months old.  Feel free to ask me anything you want.  It is hard work being a diabetic mum to be, but more than worth the effort.  

How are you being treated, are you on insulin?


----------

